

BoomStartup to Announce the 10 Companies Selected for Its Investment Program - vyrotek
http://boomstartuptop10.eventbrite.com/

======
vyrotek
BoomStartup is based in Utah and I invite anyone who is nearby to join us for
the announcement! We applied to the program with our IActionable Achievement
Engine startup. More Info - <http://www.BoomStartup.com>

------
smysore
utah..hmmm

~~~
ryanelkins
Just, you know, in case you happen to be driving by ;)

I imagine there are a handful of people from Utah on here. I know of at least
a few.

